

What is the best data visualization tool for Python? - bttrHckrNm

I&#x27;m working on mining some data from a few online databases and would like to be able to display the statistics in some sort of nice visual (a graph of some sort, depending on how the data turns out).  Any suggestions for a Python library that allows me to do so?  Thanks!
======
danialtz
How about Matplotlib?

otherwise combine python web interface with javascript libraries, e.g. InfoVis
[1].

[1]
[http://philogb.github.io/jit/demos.html](http://philogb.github.io/jit/demos.html)

~~~
bttrHckrNm
matplotlib seems to be excellent for what I'm looking for. Thanks!

